# This weekend 1/2 day or full day!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Weather looks good seas look to be around 2' and a long interval. I finally got all the bugs worked out on the electrics. If anybody wants to do some deep dropping conditions look right. Also some of you guys mentioned doing a shorter maybe 1/2 day or 3/4 day trips a little cheaper then the 12hr deep drop trip and yes we can do these and catch plenty of fish. Call or PM for prices if intersted.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I hope it calms down, I've got a ten hour Saturday and it wasn't very nice out there today! We did catch another 9.8lbs trigger though. It would be great if you could get a long one Saturday, we could really mash em and scout some new spots I've acquired!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Awe after what you fished in last week you shouldnt complain about today! Wasnt too bad where we were but we were back in the pass by 1:00 and it looked like it was trying to grow a bit. Sat and Sun looks like seas are gonna spread out nice.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I think I just got spoiled after all of those slick calm days, it just seems like lately they are spaced out just perfect to make for a bumpy ride. Might just be my time of the month though??


----------

